# Granholm Declares "Meat Out" Day



## MOODMagazine

We just got wind of this but apparnetly the animal-rights group FARM has convinced Gov. Granholm to declare Saturday, Michigan Meat Out Day, encouraging people not to eat meat.

Obviously, we have a problem with that and will be declaring our own "day" very shortly -- I'll update as we learn more and we'll be posting on our Facebook and MichiganOutofDoors.com site as well.

Right now, we're leaning towards Saturday being "Michigan Meat-Eaters Day"


----------



## Silver Panner

Meatapalooza?


----------



## Neal

http://www.michigan.gov/gov/0,1607,7-168-25488-232493--,00.html


----------



## old school

Glad shes on her way out the DOOR!! 

Man, she did such a good job!:lol:


----------



## Rasputin

Sounds like a splendid day for a Meativor feast!


----------



## puttputt

Holy cow! I can't believe she did this!!!! Stupid wench!!!


Be sure to give her Heck with responses sent through her web site and fax machine.


----------



## old school

I guess that puts an end to the 40lb turkey we were planning on throwing in the cooker saturday. 


Tofu it is:lol:


----------



## localyahoo

Can't wait for "Granholm Out" Day. Just sent her a message about how I felt


----------



## jpollman

SCREW HER! 

I think I'm going to celebrate this Saturday by going out and buying a nice big STEAK to throw on the grill.

John


----------



## Michael Wagner

I sent our honorable leader an e-mail asking if she really thought putting our meat farmers out of work was that good of an idea and wondered if she was really that out of touch? Still waiting for a reply???? Mike


----------



## old school

Michael Wagner said:


> I sent our honorable leader an e-mail asking if she really thought putting our meat farmers out of work was that good of an idea and wondered if she was really that out of touch? *Still waiting for a reply????* Mike


Dont hold your breath mike!!!!


----------



## trout

What an IDIOT She is!
I have a brother who works for Kroger and a sister who works at a meat market.
Eat meat and support the working class!


----------



## StreamGrl

Part of the declaration reads:

"In observance of this day, I encourage the residents of this state to choose not to eat meat. Eating a healthy diet can be fun."

This makes no sense to me. Since when was eating meat not part of a healthy diet? 

Instead of implying that all meat is unhealthy, it would make more sense to encourage people to eat local food - regardless of whether it is meat or plant - to cut down on risk of disease and help Michigan's economy. Better yet - kill it or grow it yourself!


----------



## Justin

The day she leaves office is "meat out" day. Saturday I'll make sure I eat plenty of meat for all three meals.


----------



## ridgewalker

This is the clueless lady that appointed some of our fine NRC members. Need any more be said.


----------



## TomsHawk

Michael Wagner said:


> I sent our honorable leader an e-mail asking if she really thought putting our meat farmers out of work was that good of an idea and wondered if she was really that out of touch? Still waiting for a reply???? Mike


I've sent her over 50 email in the last 4yrs. never received 1 reply good luck. Still would like to know how the Democratic party is for the working man, raise taxes and spend more I don't get it. Are you people clueless?


----------



## old school

ridgewalker said:


> This is the clueless lady that appointed some of our fine NRC members. Need any more be said.


Yeah, and a lot of sportsmen and women voted this thing in. She was better for us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TomsHawk

old school said:


> Yeah, and a lot of sportsmen and women voted this thing in. She was better for us!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you for real or do you have a goverment job!!!


----------



## MOODMagazine

Guys -- We all have our political preferences. That's what makes America great! There are times, though, when we should just decide to agree to disagree on certain things and band together for what we believe in. In this case, we believe in meat. Beautiful, grilled meat.

The best response we can have is a unified one. When we stand in front of her as MUCC with 40,000-plus members, they listen. Imagine what happens when you do that with 50,000 or 80,000 or 200,000.

We're putting together the "Michigan Meat Eaters Day" plan right now. We'll likely have a Facebook fan page for it and the goal will be to generate as many fans for that as we can. Sure, it's just Facebook. But it has an impact when you show tens of thousands of people took the time to become a fan.

We'll have press releases going out tomorrow, we've already talked with the farming community as well to get them involved. I'll be reaching out friends and other outlets -- Michigan-Sportsman, Mike Avery, Duran Martinez, Realtree, QDMA, NWTF, DU, PF, NBAA, etc. 

As many groups and folks as we can bring in on this to show solidarity, that's the deal.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## jpollman

MOODMagazine said:


> We're putting together the "Michigan Meat Eaters Day" plan right now. We'll likely have a Facebook fan page for it and the goal will be to generate as many fans for that as we can. Sure, it's just Facebook. But it has an impact when you show tens of thousands of people took the time to become a fan.
> 
> 
> As many groups and folks as we can bring in on this to show solidarity, that's the deal.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted.


I'm there as soon as it's up and running. Sign me up!

John


----------



## old school

TomsHawk said:


> Are you for real or do you have a goverment job!!!


No, I am not for real. She has been no good from the day she decided to run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael Wagner

TomsHawk said:


> Are you for real or do you have a goverment job!!!


Tom, Oldschool and I were being "sarcastic" I never expected to get an answer from this democrat and I`m pretty sure that Nick (oldschool) was pointing out that some on this site had no problem with the governor taking over and appointing the head DNRE. I`d like to see what some of them have to say now she has showed her true beliefs. Mike


----------



## MOODMagazine

The Michigan Meat Eaters Day fan page has been established on Facebook.

You should be able to just type in Michigan Meat Eaters Day to get to it once on Facebook. If not, you can get there from the MichiganOutofDoors.com page.

Become a fan, get your friends to become a fan. Post a photo of you enjoying a hunk of meat. Let's send a message.


----------



## k9wernet

Joined the Facebook group.

I have a dog trial down in Chelsea on Sat, but if I make it back in time, I'd participate in a BBQ. I live a mile or two from the Capitol.

KW


----------



## Airboatman

Well that plan didnt work to well better raise the cigarette tax again,and than ban it everywhere.


----------



## tangleknot

I had posted in another thread on the same topic. March 20th is National Agriculture day. Great wasy to support our beef, poultry, and pork farmers in MI. This is very upsetting for MI farmers, to say the least.


----------



## junkman

Going to have a very large steak dinner on saturday. (and in five years you'll be blown away) How did she even get back in to make sure we all got blown away? She chased away most of the business' on her first go around with single business tax.Now she has to go after the farmers.Next thing you know she will be telling us all to buy foreign goods to support our economy.:rant:


----------



## Silver Panner

MOODMagazine said:


> The Michigan Meat Eaters Day fan page has been established on Facebook.
> 
> You should be able to just type in Michigan Meat Eaters Day to get to it once on Facebook. If not, you can get there from the MichiganOutofDoors.com page.
> 
> Become a fan, get your friends to become a fan. Post a photo of you enjoying a hunk of meat. Let's send a message.


Done. Sent invitations to join to everyone in my address book too.


----------



## Musket

The Governor's decision to sign that paper goes way beyond irresponsibility. It is an act of dereliction of duty. A willful neglect of the people of the state of Michigan.


----------



## Shoeman

Michael Wagner said:


> I sent our honorable leader an e-mail asking if she really thought putting our meat farmers out of work was that good of an idea and wondered if she was really that out of touch? Still waiting for a reply???? Mike



Bad enough to do some crap like that during lent, when a good portion of the population is eating fish on Fridays. That's already a 14% reduction in meat purchases.

What a ditz


----------



## junkman

3-20-10 Gibraltor Rotary is having a muskrat dinner ,what better way to celebrate Michichigan agroculture than to have a localy havested and produced dinner hope to see some of you there


----------



## junkman

junkman said:


> 3-20-10 Gibraltor Rotary is having a muskrat dinner ,what better way to celebrate Michichigan agroculture than to have a localy havested and produced dinner hope to see some of you there


 all dinners were sold out by this morning


----------



## PWood

I have two words for the Gov's Meatout Day:

BS!

















Backstrap Stroganoff


----------



## rough_surface

I would love to turn a hog loose in the capitol today.What a joke the mole is.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Here's to mole face.

First thing I did this morning was to put half a pound of bacon in the skillet and fry me up a couple of eggs topped with candian ham. I than ate all of it on behalf of Jenny's meatout day.

Than for lunch, I went to Jimmy John's and bought me the biggest and baddest,fully loaded with meat and cheese, sub sandwich. Bought my wife a Sub of her choice. 

Here's to keeping the economy moving and to hell with Jenny's meatout day:lol:


----------



## Due51

To show my support for our governor, I've had meat for every meal today. I snacked on meat between meals.....and if at all possible, I'll make a meat dessert.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Due51 said:


> To show my support for our governor, I've had meat for every meal today. I snacked on meat between meals.....and if at all possible, I'll make a meat dessert.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Venison jerky for desert.


----------



## Take Five

Just came back from celebrating "Meat Out" Day. 12 ounce prime rib and delicious lobster. Thank you to the govner' for suggesting it.

Wayne


----------



## Capt. Lucky

my meat out day dinner moose stroganoff the Gov can go to hell


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Grilled venison steaks on the barbie last nite- tried a new recipie in honor of 'da mole. What a dope.

NB


----------

